# Frequenzumrichter watt tronic V4000



## chivas (18 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich würde für den im Betreff angegebenen FU eine Betriebsanleitung oder ein Installationshandbuch benötigen.

Kann man diese Dokumente im Internet noch runterladen? Habe bis jetzt noch keine gefunden.

mfg chivas


----------



## Anonymous (24 Mai 2005)

Die V4000 Geräte wurden von Vacon gebaut und sind baugleich mit 
den Geräten der Vacon CXL und CXS Serie.


----------

